# Deer Hunters Reminded of Local Food Pantries



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Deer Hunters Reminded of Local Food Pantries

Deer hunters are encouraged to help out local food pantries and soup kitchens by
donating deer taken this fall.

Sportsmen Against Hunger is a charitable program in the Bismarck area that has
arranged for deer to be processed and delivered at no cost to the hunter. Hunters
are asked to call West Dakota Meats in Bismarck (221-9142), or Choice Cut Meats in
Mandan (663-1888), before dropping off a deer in order to verify the SAH quota has
not been filled. SAH is sponsored and paid for by the Northern Plains Chapter of
Safari Club International.

In the Valley City area, the Barnes County Wildlife Club is arranging for the
processing of 100 deer. The club is seeking hunters to sign up to donate one or more
deer. For more information contact Perry Kapaun at 845-0564; or email
[email protected].

In the Harvey area, the Anamoose Wildlife Club is conducting Operation Sportsmen
Relief, a program in which club members arrange for deer to be processed at no cost
to the hunter, with the meat/sausage being delivered to the Central Dakota Food
Pantry. The club is seeking hunters to sign up to donate their deer meat. Contact
Mark Friedt at 324-2812 for information.

The North Dakota Game and Fish Department supports these programs and encourages
hunters to participate.


----------

